# Jake 'The Snake' Roberts: Cancer surgery.



## arnisador (Feb 25, 2014)

[h=1]Jake 'The Snake' Roberts: If the devil can't defeat me, cancer doesn't stand a chance in hell[/h]


> He is also due to be inducted into the WWE Hall of Fame at Wrestlemania 30 in April



The wrestlers I remember from my childhood are, apparently, all getting older.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 25, 2014)

I remember Jake well.  May he recover and be in good health once again


----------



## Big Don (Feb 25, 2014)

arnisador said:


> The wrestlers I remember from my childhood are, apparently, all getting older.


Psst! Arni, so are we damn it


----------



## sfs982000 (Feb 26, 2014)

I just read a follow up article on pwtorch.com regarding his surgery and he stated that he was doing well and that the doctors are confident that they got all the cancer out, but they still have to wait to follow up to make sure.


----------



## donald1 (Feb 26, 2014)

i haven't watched WWE since bret hart was still in wrestling
that was funny when he put the snake on that guys face
hopefully he will recover from cancer


----------

